# Ghost21 admits he made up rumors



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

For those won't don't frequent Dakka too much: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/426967.page



Kroothawk said:


> Hi,
> guess this should not be buried in the release schedule thread.
> 
> Hastings, a trusted rumour monger for years, announced quitting the rumour business because 80% of current rumours are deliberately made up. This started a heated Warseer discussion on credibility of rumours, in which ghost21 posted this
> ...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

There go my plastic Sisters. Damn it! 

We all know to not put too much faith in rumours, especially now that GW have clammed up. But actually lying about it? Really?

Ah, the perils of the Interwebs.

SGMAlice


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

I know, right? I didn't care much about the specifics, I just hoped GW would increase it's production schedule due to all the other companies making models to fill in what GW doesn't release. Live and learn, I s'pose.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

LOL

Scandel...

Who gives a fuck about some basement dwelling pant sniffer.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It didn't help his case that the way he was supposedly getting these rumours was shown to be a fabrication by ADB- "creepy liar" indeed.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Honestly I'm pretty dissapointed to learn this. Just when you think that that the community is above attention mongering like this comes along and proves you wrong. I wonder if this was intentional by GW to kill the rumor mill or just a coincidence that it's heavilly contributed to doing just that.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Is anyone genuinely surprised that someone on a board lied? Things like this are why I refer to the manufacturer's site for release info or the store itself.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

At first I was a bit miffed. Then I read some people's responses and saw how butthurt they got over getting trolled.

I felt a great disturbance in the Rumormill, as if millions of capslock keys were slammed down in anger and were never turned off.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeap theres always one ejit whos after the attention good or bad. Thats why he "came out" because people probably got bored of his rumours not coming true.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I expected as much after the SoB thing, still its sad that GW has clammed up recently as I hate surprises. (Really I have to save up for 40k so keeping releases secret just means another 2-3 months before I buy models).


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

SavageConvoy said:


> I felt a great disturbance in the Rumormill, as if millions of capslock keys were slammed down in anger and were never turned off.


Ha!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

About time someone admitted to it...now all we need is for someone to admit fabricating the 'leak', and balance will be restored...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Franky I'm not surprised... All of ghosts stuff completely contradicted what we were told by known reliable rumor smiths like Stickmonkey and Harry, so it doesn't surprise me in the slightest he made it all up.

It just pisses me off that the asshats at whineseer have driven off yet another partly reliable rumors guy because of their crap over this.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

SoulGazer said:


> For those won't don't frequent Dakka too much: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/426967.page


So let me get this straight. He actually got tired of being a news and rumor diety for the plastic doll business leaving thousands of virgins stranded in state of civil unrest? Perhaps Ghost21 is getting laid?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Griz - any community that would exclude me doesn't deserve to exist. :wink:

Someone should just pull the plug on Whineseer and be done with it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'll be honest, now that the initial surprise has worn off and I've had a little bit to think about it, it's not surprising that someone lied (for whatever motivations they had, but I'm going to assume to get some time in the spotlight), however it is surprising that someone owned up to it like that. 

Hopefully anyone else who participates in passing off random guessing (or "creatively extrapolating existing rumors into bigger rumors promising bigger things") as legitimate information to either own up to it or flat out stop. It doesn't win you any friends in the end and just further muddles the issue on what is true, and what it just supposition, or flat-out falsehood.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I heard that Matt Ward goes to swinging parties with his cat. True story.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> About time someone admitted to it...now all we need is for someone to admit fabricating the 'leak', and balance will be restored...


a43kowi2ncI​
 Sorry couldn't help it...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> I heard that Matt Ward goes to swinging parties with his cat. True story.


I heard Ward sits in his underwear while watching Mexicans clean his house.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, after the whole raging bitch fit he threw when ADB called him on his shit...... really..... not that much of a surprise.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> I heard that Matt Ward goes to swinging parties with his cat. True story.


to be fair his cat is a looker


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> I heard that Matt Ward goes to swinging parties with his cat. True story.


Thats not the worst of it all.

I heard Matt Ward betrayed the Messiah under the false name of Judas. He "hung" himself when he realised he needed a new name to carry on his activities.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Thats not the worst of it all.
> 
> I heard Matt Ward betrayed the Messiah under the false name of Judas. He "hung" himself when he realised he needed a new name to carry on his activities.


I heard that Mat Ward actually is the Second Coming, and that he's really at GW in order to expunge the daemons that've destroyed Jervis Johnson.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I was having lunch in the GW canteen this afternoon, and I watched Matt Ward devour a live bison, whole, as an _hors d'ouevre_. 

True story.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard he can swallow a lot of meat without gagging....


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Called it.

When he first started posting way back when I said he seemed too illiterate to be genuine.

What prize do I get?

(Though, admittedly, I _did_ keep following his rumours.)


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

And it didn't take long for another thread to become some Matt Ward hate fest.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> And it didn't take long for another thread to become some Matt Ward hate fest.


This is nowhere near a Mat Ward hate fest, its more like calling the simple kid in the class names he doesn't understand .


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sigh. I despise Mat Ward hate. It's hardly his fault he can't write EVERY Codex.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

40K would be the most awesomest awesomely awesome thing ever if he did


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Mat Ward writes balanced codices, end of story, lets cut the shitbag moaning. I am sick of every rumour turning into "Mat Wawd wote da worstest most bentest codex evers why cant my funwagon list beat this powerful Gwey Knights army?"


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not entirely certain which is more lame, the guy who makes up rumours or the dozens of guys who then treat this act as though it's as important and newsworthy as the second coming of Jesus.

My word. There are actual thesis-length diatribes written on this subject alone.

Effort and time.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Baltar said:


> I'm not entirely certain which is more lame, the guy who makes up rumours or the dozens of guys who then treat this act as though it's as important and newsworthy as the second coming of Jesus.
> 
> My word. There are actual thesis-length diatribes written on this subject alone.
> 
> Effort and time.


Possible silver lining- keeps them away from the local meth dens.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ugh, how pathetic can one shitbag be? Granted I've never been on Warseer and have never gotten into rumors much.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> Ugh, how pathetic can one shitbag be? Granted I've never been on Warseer and have never gotten into rumors much.


Which is my point as to why I use the GW site or talk to my local GW shop owner. Then again, I do read some of the rumors and hope they're true but, would never completely bank on them seeing the light of day.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Which is my point as to why I use the GW site or talk to my local GW shop owner. Then again, I do read some of the rumors and hope they're true but, would never completely bank on them seeing the light of day.


There are no rumours given by GW or store managers. I listen to Harry, Hastings, Scryer in the Darkness (i miss his rumours) and our own Binji Baji. those are the only ones i trust.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I trust it when i see it on the shelf's or in my hands.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I start to pay attention to rumors when they their talking about stuff coming in 3 months.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, the Necron rumours turned out to be pretty much true, sure there was some Chinese Whispers mutation going on, but most of it was right on the mark. The only thing they really dropped the ball on was the release date.

The petty shitstorms that come about because someone feels the need to lie to feel important, then some other tard decides they need to call bullshit, is testament that even the so-called 'intellectual' neckbeards of wargaming fall straight into internet stereotypes.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I heard ghost21 is Matt Ward!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> I heard ghost21 is Matt Ward!


IM SPARTICUS!


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> IM SPARTICUS!


I AM SPARTICUS :grin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

arlins said:


> I AM SPARTICUS :grin:


I AM SANTA CLA...er.....


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

mcmuffin said:


> There are no rumours given by GW or store managers. I listen to Harry, Hastings, Scryer in the Darkness (i miss his rumours) and our own Binji Baji. those are the only ones i trust.


To be honest, I didn't intend to imply that GW or their store managers perpetuate rumors but that those are the places I look at first for upcoming products. I do read the rumors on here now and then but that's about it. 

On a different note, I know there are people who do not surprises and like listening to the rumors before GW officially announces anything, however, I'm not one. I kinda like the 'ooo' and 'aaahhh' of new products without the speculation before hand.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I love the wild speculation of new products, i love it even more when cast iron release rumours are shot to shit by GW, its like BOOM take that you internet bastards!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

So anyway, you all heard the rumours about the warhammer ultra-fantasy bondage elves?

(dare i say it)... I heard Matt Ward likes them

I wrote it - it must be true!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd love to know who these managers are who tell rumours, mine tells me jackshit only time he told me anything was last year when storm raven was due out he told me about warseer. IMO though I don't think they get told anymore


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Also stop with the ward bashing. Apart from the (properly cringeworthy) fluff I think his codexes are good.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

bobahoff said:


> Also stop with the ward bashing. Apart from the (properly cringeworthy) fluff I think his codexes are good.


Matt Ward bashing is part and partial of being apart of the internet community...... I don't agree with all the hate but it has sort of become our meme...


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Just because he pays immigrants to choke him in the shower while he plays with himself. 

I heard it on the internet so it has to be true


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

bobahoff said:


> Just because he pays immigrants to choke him in the shower while he plays with himself.
> 
> I heard it on the internet so it has to be true


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Matt Ward is awesome, he take OP codexs and makes them a little weaker and everyone says its the most OP codex ever. Then he writes good fluff about GK being good at their job.

Times change, 40k changes, everyone "wants" things their way. I wish I had the new models and had the old codex, might not have Warp Quake anymore but it was a whole lot harder to kill Daemon Hunters.

With that said, I’m sure Matt Wards bad fluff writing will lead into a book about the events he writes about so GW can make more money.

DK


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Meh, I do understand all the hate on our Spiritual Liege, but I don't have any personal beef with him. I don't play GK, and I also don't have any problems beating them on the tabletop. The GK fluff was cool, but I do understand why people raged about it.

As far as Newcrons go, I find that I can't blame Ward for taking away my Star Gods. I believe that was a call by GW to make Chaos and Nids the big bad evil things that will nom the Imperium. Ward just did what he could to make the named Cron characters seem cool, and when he couldn't do that, he at least made them into top tier trolls. So, I suppose I'm not too overcome with grief.


----------



## DK1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I like new cron over the old crones...they are not so relentless, slow walking death anymore, but now more "BOO" your dead.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Matt Ward hate is getting a bit out of hand though. I mean I see threads about Matt Ward hate on star wars the old republic forums.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Matt Ward hate is getting a bit out of hand though. I mean I see threads about Matt Ward hate on star wars the old republic forums.


Aye, that one blind sided me. Really, did not expect to see hate on _that_ forum?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Aye, that one blind sided me. Really, did not expect to see hate on _that_ forum?


Let your (Matt Ward) hate make you stronger, give in to your anger...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> Let your (Matt Ward) hate make you stronger, give in to your anger...


Then strike him down, only then will the gaming world be down one idiot.....


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

You do not know the power of the DERP! side!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Wait...Matt Ward is Sparticus?


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> Then strike him down, only then will the gaming world be down one idiot.....


You niave fool! Know not, do you, the Derp Side's curse. Changes you will undergo, warped by hatred your mind will become. Consumed by the stupid, you will be. For that is what you must become to face Ward, unbearable is his presence otherwise. Strike him down, and discover you will that you have taken his place!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Khargoth said:


> You niave fool! Know not, do you, the Derp Side's curse. Changes you will undergo, warped by hatred your mind will become. Consumed by the stupid, you will be. For that is what you must become to face Ward, unbearable is his presence otherwise. Strike him down, and discover you will that you have taken his place!


So lets say someone did that and then killed himself. What would happen then?

Also I think were getting off topic.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You Think? I must commend everyone on their star wars referances. Most cool.
Mat ward is of the alpha legion. Spreading discord and uncertainty among the loyalists.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> You Think? I must commend everyone on their star wars referances. Most cool.
> Mat ward is of the alpha legion. Spreading discord and uncertainty among the loyalists.


More like of the stormtrooper legion missing every good chance he gets....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im fairly certain most of the internet rumours about GW releases are made up, particularly in recent months, strangely if GW actually listened to some of the made up rumours they might actually have more satisfied customers and some good ideas.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> im fairly certain most of the internet rumours about GW releases are made up, particularly in recent months, strangely if GW actually listened to some of the made up rumours they might actually have more satisfied customers and some good ideas.


I struck upon an idea recently looking at the Team Fortress 2 website. Being the savvy and clever buggers they are, Valve allow you to upload your own content for the game, and if they like it, it becomes official. The items are available for sale (but are also found, for free, in random drops) and I'm not entirely sure if the creator gets any of that revenue back, or just does it for the love of the game, but that wasn't really the point.

GW have a _huge_ and infinitely creative player base. Why aren't they taking a page from Valve and driving a combine harvester right through it? They've already got a Flickr pool going where they gush over paintjobs and conversions, why not sift out some gemstones and put them to use?

But I think I already know the answer. GW staff seem a little too proud, and gush over each others' work a little too much; quite often we see everyone in GW going ape over a new release and the fanbase thinks it's dogshit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah i agree they do seem to exist in a bubble in GW reality, i think the most forward thinking part of the operation is FW, they seem to "get it" and funnily enough they have open days and seminars and such, but i suppose they are a little bit R&D and have mouch more freedom to create. Plus they have the "what model would you like to see us make next" on there order form, so they can be led a little by customer opinion.

GW could really rake in some cash though if they listened to the good ideas of its fan base, might also help them when they are struggling for ideas for armies like brettonians and wood elves. 
Plus market research can be very valuable, For example if they had asked which of these boxed specialist games would you like us to produce next i can guanrantee that Dreadfleet wouldnt have been chosen, and warhammer quest or BGF or Bloodbowl would have and they would have made far more money and wouldnt have stock of dreadfleet laying around, i know they must have a fair amount left as they are including Dreadfleet flyers in FW orders at the moment!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

*shock/horror*

but why would people go on the internet to lie?

also, i am a raccoon.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Khargoth said:


> GW have a _huge_ and infinitely creative player base. Why aren't they taking a page from Valve and driving a combine harvester right through it? They've already got a Flickr pool going where they gush over paintjobs and conversions, why not sift out some gemstones and put them to use?
> 
> But I think I already know the answer. GW staff seem a little too proud, and gush over each others' work a little too much; quite often we see everyone in GW going ape over a new release and the fanbase thinks it's dogshit.


Actually, a small and very vocal part of the fanbase usually think it's dogshit. Everyone else buys it and doesn't come online to complain it's not what they wanted. 

WD used to have customer armies in it. Then they moved to staff armies due to the difficulties of getting customer armies in it, sifting through all the applications they got, getting the people up to Nottingham to take photos that could be used professionally, etc, etc. In the end, it became simply too much hassle and expense for a 4-page spread, when those "gushing websites" could do the job just as well and for less money. 

So these websites fill a niche that the customers want, and who doesn't want the Studio staff to say "my, that's a lovely army" when you post your pics up, or give you personal tips on how to adjust a GD entry in progress? 

There is only so much they can do, you know. How big do you think the teams that do this stuff are? Last count the studio webteam was low single digits. GW do not make a vast profit. They keep staff numbers down to what they need to get the job done. That way the money can go into the latest plastic machines, or CAD computers so they can give us the best models they can. I remember the days of every codex being written by a different person and 1-piece plastic models. I don't want to go back there, thank you.



bitsandkits said:


> yeah i agree they do seem to exist in a bubble in GW reality, i think the most forward thinking part of the operation is FW, they seem to "get it" and funnily enough they have open days and seminars and such, but i suppose they are a little bit R&D and have mouch more freedom to create. Plus they have the "what model would you like to see us make next" on there order form, so they can be led a little by customer opinion.
> 
> GW could really rake in some cash though if they listened to the good ideas of its fan base, might also help them when they are struggling for ideas for armies like brettonians and wood elves.
> Plus market research can be very valuable, For example if they had asked which of these boxed specialist games would you like us to produce next i can guanrantee that Dreadfleet wouldnt have been chosen, and warhammer quest or BGF or Bloodbowl would have and they would have made far more money and wouldnt have stock of dreadfleet laying around, i know they must have a fair amount left as they are including Dreadfleet flyers in FW orders at the moment!


Yes, GW do exist in their own little world. It's very frustrating. However they do also listen more than you think. Especially FW. However, convincing upper management that something new is a good idea is painfully hard to do. The upper management are mostly "old boys" who've been doing this from the start, and are very set in their ways. Though that has been changing (a little) of late.

As for DreadFleet - to be honest, I think it's nice to see something new (in that it wasn't jsut Man'O War rereleased) being done. Yes, it's nice to see older games rereleased. However, new blood has to be put in or it gets old, real quick. 

You can't complain about "no new ideas being come up with" and "why don't they only stick with old favourites" in the same breath... :wink:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i agree you cant have GW cake and eat it, but sometimes it would just be nice to see the cake or even be aware that at some point cake may be considered as possibility, why am i talking about cake? who knows ! but whats important is that GW should listen more. There fan base will lap up pretty much any shite they chuck out so imagine how well it would work if they chucked out the stuff we actually wanted/needed.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Have you read the internet lately? Why on earth would anyone in the studio or WD want to take the huge crushing morale blow that is these forums? For every 1 comment of "ooh, that's rather nice" there are a thousand saying "god, that's shit and I could paint/convert/sculpt one better with my eyes closed". And most are from people who would never buy that model anyway, and are just saying it to be in the "cool" We Hate The Evil Empire gang. 

If you want your ideas to be heard, there are ways of submitting them, and they'll email you back. Don't put them here and bitch they're never heard or taken up on, as no-one wants to trawl through a skip full of sewage to find one gold nugget.

They *do* listen. To the people who actually bother to talk to them, rather than posting anonymously on forums that they don't read for the above reasons and then complain about it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dont get me wrong silver i dont mean consult the "internet", most forums as like Mos Eisley
except with uglier patrons  
I mean get a questionnaire in WD or in GW stores, Or interview gamers in stores, ignore all the dross comments like "make it cheaper" or "your paint sucks".
Sending sugestions is great but requires effort on the part of the person mailing them and requires the person at the other end to give a shit when they read it, but if they actively sent out people or asked for feedback they would get a broader spectrum of ideas and a better feel for the dude with a wallet.
Its fairly common for large retailers to do this, particularly ones that have stores, obviously you have to wade through alot of crap and stuff that cant be acted on (GW store should have a licensed bar for customers etc) but ask alot of people some open questions and you can get some genuinely productive answers.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm. Bits, i'll get to something a bit more user-friendly than my phone tonight and PM you an idea...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

does it involve cake ?


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Well my idea was to figuratively _harvest_ the creative energies of the players for ideas and mini designs, since they seem to be so short on staff and diverse talent. Having a 'upload your idea' function on the website, specifically for this sort of thing, would be all it takes. Hell, go all out and have something akin to LEGO cuusoo's website, where people can review and 'support' project ideas, and if 10,000 people support the idea, it gets passed on to LEGO for review. Get the fanbase to do the work for you!


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

SilverTabby said:


> If you want your ideas to be heard, there are ways of submitting them, and they'll email you back. Don't put them here and bitch they're never heard or taken up on, as no-one wants to trawl through a skip full of sewage to find one gold nugget.


I've had mixed response from directly writing GW (always polite, well-written emails or letters). It ranged from Andy Hoare answering me and actually exchanging a few emails to service saying "sorry, nothing we can do".

But writing on forums is not a way to change GW directly. It's still a good place to get the whole GW players to change things. IF GW sees that Mantics sales have increased following the VC armybook, they might consider bigger cheaper bundles for their core models. If sales keep plunging in Canada and Australia because people are encouraged not to to give in to the ROW policy, GW _might_ reconsider it.

I'm all for encouraging a good company. I won't buy counterfeit GW/FW stuff. I won't download PDF copies of codexes/armybooks I don't own (I do use digital copies of those I own). But I think we can change policies we don't like.

On the original topic.... I think GW should use previews to build the hype. FW emails with puzzles pictures are always a huge hit with the community. And by supplying the community with mid- to long-term hype building (3 months/6 months/12 months...) they actually shoot down the false rumor-mongers.

Phil


----------



## Seph (Jun 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> does it involve cake ?


Seriously this better not be one of those internet rumour myth things wrapped in future legend about CAKE?!?! If GW gave out cake they can have the souls of my yet to be conceived children....:shok:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> dont get me wrong silver i dont mean consult the "internet", most forums as like Mos Eisley
> except with uglier patrons
> I mean get a questionnaire in WD or in GW stores, Or interview gamers in stores, ignore all the dross comments like "make it cheaper" or "your paint sucks".
> Sending sugestions is great but requires effort on the part of the person mailing them and requires the person at the other end to give a shit when they read it, but if they actively sent out people or asked for feedback they would get a broader spectrum of ideas and a better feel for the dude with a wallet.
> Its fairly common for large retailers to do this, particularly ones that have stores, obviously you have to wade through alot of crap and stuff that cant be acted on (GW store should have a licensed bar for customers etc) but ask alot of people some open questions and you can get some genuinely productive answers.


Back in the day, there was a WD questionnaire or two...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Seph said:


> Seriously this better not be one of those internet rumour myth things wrapped in future legend about CAKE?!?! If GW gave out cake they can have the souls of my yet to be conceived children....:shok:


Well it might actually surprise you to know that cake is being given out in stores at the last weekend of this month. Something about a 25th anniversary or something to that effect.


----------



## Seph (Jun 30, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Well it might actually surprise you to know that cake is being given out in stores at the last weekend of this month. Something about a 25th anniversary or something to that effect.


:shok:
Damn shame there is no store where I live... stoopid GW stores...  stoopid. Living on an Island is stopping me from getting free cake. I DEMAND a bridge be built!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Free cake is the best kind if cake and has been proven to improve attractiveness and cure illness and get you laid above your batting average,also wards off donkeys


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Cake cake cake cake...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...09XwDg&usg=AFQjCNE2kkDJ3J6DfMK5TW6wa6n3y1589A


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

...Must spread Rep...


----------

